# Beater Reel?



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

Curious- do any folks have a "beater real" for scalping or HOC resets? Wandering if it's worth getting one to keep wear and tear to a minimum on your primary unit?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think if you can find a good deal and you have the space it's not a bad idea. I have a "beater" bedknife that I use and install when doing things like scalping or mowing after sanding. With Baroness it seems like the befknife dulls before the reel does.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

One of the benefits of a quick change reel system is that it makes having a backup reel very easy. I have an extra reel for my Swardman for this reason. I think even for a greensmower, it is a good idea to have a backup reel or mower just in case. Even a rotary will work in a pinch if something happens and they are nice to have for mulching leaves, lawn cleanup, etc. Even if you can't get as low as a reel, you can half scalp with the rotary and then switch to the reel for the last 1/2 inch or so.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I think if you can find a good deal and you have the space it's not a bad idea. I have a "beater" bedknife that I use and install when doing things like scalping or mowing after sanding. With Baroness it seems like the befknife dulls before the reel does.


I find that on most machines that aren't running tool steel bedknives, the Baroness reels would exaggerate that effect of course.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Jbird95 said:


> Curious- do any folks have a "beater real" for scalping or HOC resets? Wandering if it's worth getting one to keep wear and tear to a minimum on your primary unit?


There's an actual term for those, especially for triplex or other riding reel mowers. "Trash Reels" are usually reserved for post-top dressing, scalping, etc where accelerated wear on the cutting units is expected.


----------

